# Vaping Durban



## Rob Fisher (4/2/14)

Is there a decent Vaping shop anywhere in Durban?


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Not that I know of Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Not that I know of Rob.



Wow this is an opportunity for someone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

